# Lost Childhood Hobby Found Again But Need Some Advise



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Hey all I am new to this blog and trying to get back into fishing from longtime back. Its been 30+ years since I have "got into" fishing and wasn't any pro back then and really would like to put my free time now days into throwing the rod and try to reel in some big bass. My question is where can a shoreline fish and pull some pigs around the westside of Cincinnati? I dont have a floatation device...yet. I am willing to hike. Looking for LG & SM Bass. 

Any advice is much appreciated. I have never fished a river and not sure where and what lures. I have been visiting this site for a few months for some pointers and you all, unbeknownst to you, have been a cornicopia of fishing knowledge so I joined last last week and hope to be able to join in on the banter and fish tales but need to catch some fish. I have been to East Fork twice on a boat with some friends and had much success with the Crappie (caught about 50 keepers between the 2 trips).
Thanks in advance!


----------



## samfishdyt (Sep 15, 2010)

I would say you wanna focus on time, location(Structure), presentation, and less on location. Try grub tails/jigs tipped with minnows, rebel craws, shallow/deep diving cranks, spinner baits, Slip float with minnows. Look for weeds, branches, eddy's. If you're in the river I would use a lighter line as they seem to be easier to spook. I prefer spoons, and craws. I prefer GMR.


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Thanks Sam...what weight line would you recommend, currently I am using 14lb. and don't seem to be getting very long casts I have a 6'6" rod?


----------



## CO_Trout (May 10, 2008)

White Water River or Great Miami River. Use Tubes, jointed shad raps in shad or crawfish colors. 
Great options for Smallmouth Bass. look for rocky bottoms and stay away from sandy areas.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Practice casting at home or somewhere you have room to do it. I got back to fishing about 5 years back and have several practice plugs decorating the trees in the back yard. 

Need a 'floatation device'? Try waders, or an innertube. I was casting at CC earlier this week above my waste and loved it. So did the blue gills  . I also bought a kayak this spring, it's awesome, I like it better than fishing from my pontoon.

I was at Hattera Island in June and got the gonads up to wade out into the Pamlico Sound to fish for trout. After I got over the willies being waste deep in 3' of water and weeds 300 feet from shore I had the time of my life.


----------



## HOUSE (Apr 29, 2010)

backlashed said:


> ...After I got over the willies being waste deep in 3' of water and weeds 300 feet from shore I had the time of my life.


Weren't you afraid of gators out there?


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

LOVE THE GATOR WAREHOUSE! Thanks
Well I am going to GMR to try out the advise....Wish me luck and I will report back later tonight.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Pamlico Sound doesn't have gators, but the dune lakes I fish in Florida have them.  Thank goodness the water there is crystal clear and has enough tall reeds that you can see them moving around on the lake.


----------



## crankbait09 (Apr 28, 2009)

TRAILGATOR said:


> Thanks Sam...what weight line would you recommend, currently I am using 14lb. and don't seem to be getting very long casts I have a 6'6" rod?


I have a 6'-6" rod as well.......Mine is a MH/F

If you are going to be throwing light tackle like grubs or cranks or anything that is light weight, I would use 6lb test. I use 6lb test for all fishing. I catch panfish all the way to 1 lb+ bass. never fails me........

If I am fishing my heavier lures and targeting only bass, I will most likely use 12lb test MAX.

in a nutshell

light weight lures: 6lb test
3/8ox and higher lures targeted for bass: 12lb test


----------



## TRAILGATOR (Jul 3, 2011)

Well just getting back to reporting about the other night.
Didn't go to GMR went to WWR instead, kind of haphazardly found a spot just under 275 by Green Acres Rentals, some dinky park on the river. Because I am getting back into fishing and VERY rusty I don't like a whole lot of people around, nobody at the park. Started w/ my newly purchased 1/4oz buzz bait and threw about 30-40 casts, more practicing than anything else, no interest underwater so I went to my Rebel Craw and threw about 100 cast. The Craw didn't get any strikes but I definitely were getting some attention one of them was a gianourmous smallie that got real close but didn't strike then swam away. I got a lot of casts in with minimal bad casts, bout a dozen of them. Saw about 5 fish interested in my lures so I know I am on the right path but was Shutout.


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Just my two sense. I mostly fish rivers in northeast and central Ohio for smallmouth. Line size is all about the lure or hook you're throwing. If your throwing treble hooks you can go as light as you'd like. Just take into account if you backlash or your bail closes on a heavier lure with light line it's going to break off. I always keep the drag light on treble hook lures. You want to be able to pull it out of the reel without much force, just a little resistance at first. I don't set treble hooks, just lean back and reel down. Also when the water gets gin clear is when I go to thin line and translucent or natural color baits. That's about the only time I find them to be line shy. If I'm throwing single point hooks...like heavy wire jigs or Texas rigs is when I go to 12-16lb line. Basically 1/2 ounce baits and up. I need to be able to set the hooks in those cases. Your rod length has a lot to do with casting distance too. The longer the better. I use 6'10" to 7'3" poles...nothing shorter but it's personal preference. White baits work for me in muddy water. If the water is tannin stained 
white, black and blue, green and blue, or natural colors. Hope that helps.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

winguy7,
Thread is 10yrs old


----------



## winguy7 (Mar 12, 2014)

Got me, lol.


----------



## fastwater (Apr 1, 2014)

winguy7 said:


> Got me, lol.


Don't feel bad...many do the same.


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

Crankbait09 is on the money when it comes to matching line and lure size/weight for these waters. You ought to try live bait fishing too. I recommend a 1/4" mesh castnet to catch shiners and small shad. In my experience, freelining those will pull in good numbers and sometimes the big one. It'll also open you to multi-species fishing fun too. Good luck!


----------



## SICKOFIT (Feb 23, 2014)

G-Patt said:


> Crankbait09 is on the money when it comes to matching line and lure size/weight for these waters. You ought to try live bait fishing too. I recommend a 1/4" mesh castnet to catch shiners and small shad. In my experience, freelining those will pull in good numbers and sometimes the big one. It'll also open you to multi-species fishing fun too. Good luck!


I totally disagree with the that you don't need to set the hook while fishing a crankbait with treble hooks. You will probably lose the majority of your fish if you don't set the hook. My opinion,any others?


----------



## G-Patt (Sep 3, 2013)

fastwater said:


> winguy7,
> Thread is 10yrs old


I'm slow to catch on, but that is too funny!!!!


----------

